# Diy Recipes Shared



## RezaD (8/7/14)

I discussed this some time ago with a forumite but never got around to doing it as I had to go through all the recipes and add which company's concentrates I used. Legend is:
1) FA - Flavour Art
2) TFA - The Flavour Apprentice
3) VM - Vapor Mountain
4) Hangsen - Hangsen

By no means are you restricted to what I used. You can substitute as you feel fit I just put it there if you wanted to replicate it exactly. Bear in mind that the actual perecentages are not accurate in that 20 drops from a dropper bottle is often less than 1ml but I kept it that way for consistency and so I can replicate it.

As with all juices they do taste different in sub-ohm gear as opposed to commercial tanks but if anything are more geared for sub-ohm as the flavours are often more pronounced in clearos like an Evod.

Overall I have tried to use VM flavours as they are locally available and they are on par with and sometimes better than the imported ones.

I have not collaborated with anyone so no you will not find any of Benji's recipes in there.

While I have a lot of commercial juice (always wanna try new flavours) I only vape my commercial juices 10% of the time as I prefer my own mixes simply because I have tailored them to my taste (especially the tobacco based ones). I have not included any of my NET recipes as they are still work in progress and have not met the mark yet.

My current ADV's are my RY4, Tbac, Vanilla Tobacco and Icemint which I have been vaping for 2 months. Those are my favourite recipes along with Pinacolada and Peach Passion.

They are all in eJuice Me Up format so will need the program (free) to open them. Please remember to adjust your PG/VG ratio and nic strength as well as required quantity to your needs.

Most of all have fun.....

Edited to add. Unfortunately the FA flavours are not locally available as far as I know. I bought them off Rtsvapes.com and had a colleague bring it in. Maybe we can twist Skybluevaping's arm to add it to their offerings?

ALSO VERY IMPORTANT: All the tobacco recipes and ones with cream do require a full week of steeping. The taste does change a lot especially where there is nuts in the recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (8/7/14)

I'd almost say that we'd benefit from seeing a post like this pinned as well

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RezaD (8/7/14)

Mike said:


> I'd almost say that we'd benefit from seeing a post like this pinned as well


 
Thanks...that is up to you guys! 

There is an unbelievable sense of satisfaction to be had when you create something that you like vaping. Tobaccos and cream recipes are the hardest as with a week of steeping you can only make changes every 10 days or so.


----------



## capetocuba (8/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks...that is up to you guys!
> 
> There is an unbelievable sense of satisfaction to be had when you create something that you like vaping. Tobaccos and cream recipes are the hardest as with a week of steeping you can only make changes every 10 days or so.


Thanks for this post. I have been vaping my own DIY for past 2 weeks. As you say I have tweaked them to suit my tastebuds.


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

@RezaD its about time LOL

thanks for sharing bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

Damn. No OSX Support for ejuice me up. I'll have to figure out how to bootcamp my machine to get this right.


----------



## Matt (9/7/14)

VapeTownZA said:


> Damn. No OSX Support for ejuice me up. I'll have to figure out how to bootcamp my machine to get this right.


 
Just open the files in words you will see the recipe.


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

@Matt Seems that mine doesnt open .rec files. will do some diggin about on how to read them.


----------



## kevkev (9/7/14)

VapeTownZA said:


> Damn. No OSX Support for ejuice me up. I'll have to figure out how to bootcamp my machine to get this right.


 
Oracle VirtualBox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (9/7/14)

You did it manually right "open with.."?


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

@kevkev thanks. I'll give that a try!


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

@Matt Yeah I did. Also tried dragging it in but it does nothing.


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

working fine my side


----------



## Matt (9/7/14)

Last option change .rec to .doc
I can even open them with notepad


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

That's so weird. Even changing the file system to .doc won't open them. OSX is jusr cruel sometimes.


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

I just dragged the files to the eJuice Me Up folder (Local Disk, Program Files, Breaktru Software, eJuice Me Up). Then it is just a matter of opening the eJuice Me Up software and "File" and "Open". 
eJuice Me Up download link: http://ejuice.breaktru.com/


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

@Andre I'm downloading it now to give it a try. Otherwise I will use the girlfriends Windows machine as a last resort.


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

Andre said:


> I just dragged the files to the eJuice Me Up folder (Local Disk, Program Files, Breaktru Software, eJuice Me Up). Then it is just a matter of opening the eJuice Me Up software and "File" and "Open".
> eJuice Me Up download link: http://ejuice.breaktru.com/


i did the same thing


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

Mac won't allow that. I'll do it on a windows machine tonight. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## RezaD (9/7/14)

Sheesh sorry guys.......forgot to mention that those files need to be copied to the program directory as @Andre has pointed out e.g C:\Program files (Program files x86 *for 64-bit systems*)\Breaktru Software\eJuice Me Up

Do not open it from Windows Explorer but rather from within the eJuice Me Up program itself.


----------



## Cat (9/7/14)

you see, you need a Windows comp too.


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

The downside to being a designer= Macbooks don't do everything.


----------



## kevkev (9/7/14)

VapeTownZA said:


> The downside to being a designer= Macbooks don't do everything.


 
True that, they do everything and more.


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

@kevkev except allow you to open juice recipes haha. I guess I can make that sacrifice though for my beast


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

Hahahah. Oh to be young and naïve.


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

@kevkev thats what they want you to think. They are work horses. They don't allow for much fun.


----------



## kevkev (9/7/14)

You give that Oracle VM a shot?


----------



## VapeTownZA (9/7/14)

I've used it before, I'd need to download windows to install on it from what I remember. I have a linux boot on my external that I might try out when I find that external. I'm gonna try get some DIY ingredients and then make some more effort to opening them. My DIY stuff is all finished


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)

Ok my creative juices are flowing this morning ... pardon the pun. I feel like a writer, waiting for that moment of inspiration. It came I believe. I am really enjoying the MTB Orange Dream Bar, so was wanting a naartjie version. Well it smells amazing and here is my trial recipe .

Secondly been wanting to test the waters with more variants of Vanilla Custard, trial 30ml bottle made as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)

My stash of DIY in various stages of steeping

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (12/7/14)

Nice work @capetocuba 

Now I am dying to know, what is that really dark black one on the very right hand side, next to the NicVape bottles?


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)

devdev said:


> Nice work @capetocuba
> 
> Now I am dying to know, what is that really dark black one on the very right hand side, next to the NicVape bottles?


Rocky Road mate


----------



## Cat (12/7/14)

Something else i need to get - saline solution. 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...s-flavor-add-ons-em-vw-bw-mts-acv-ect-14.html



> I also add a touch of saline solution to my concoctions (a drop or two of .9% saline solution (Cleanoz) into 10ml is all you need - You won't really taste the salt). Besides helping "moisturize" the juice, it helps make the flavors "pop" a bit more - especially in high-VG recipes.


 


> The saline is an amazing goodness! Our "base" for almost everything we mix is now 80% VG with a 20% dilution (the 20% dilution is made up of 45% distilled water; 45% .9% saline; and 10% PGA). The flavors are much more *alive*, the dry mouth is lessened, and the final juice is MUCH easier on coils/wicks! The 'salt' (agree - we can't taste) is essential imo for certain flavors....particularly chocolate & bakery flavors.
> In the future, we'll be trying a dilution that's a higher percentage of the saline solution.
> This is what we use: Saline Solution .9% 250ml ...but luckily, our local mom & pop pharmacy sell it for less than $5.00 for a liter!
> Edit: Oh yes, I almost forgot...if you want a quick "tongue/mouth wetter-rejuvenator-cleanser-wiper", squirt an eyedropper full of .9% saline directly on your tongue! I rub it around with my fingers and then wipe it off with a paper towel real quick-like (if I don't do it quickly, the salt water makes me gag)...and then take a big drink of water to wash out any remaining salt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

ooooh saline solution. now that sounds promising


----------



## Cat (12/7/14)

Come to think of it, it's what i had liters of dripped into me with chemo. brrr and makes you pee a lot. One large bag of saline along with Mabthera mouse protein. ...good stuff. and $$$$.


----------



## MarkK (12/7/14)

Saline solution, salt water.. you don’t need to buy  

Get some quality distilled water and add some quality salt  
I have been thinking about this salt thing too

Its necessary to the tongue, i just worry about heating all of these various chemicals and inhaling them. yes small amounts and all but still not really tested  

Salt crystals on the lungs any one? lol

I am going to have to practice more patience and work with what i have before ordering more DIY, spent way more then in justifiable in any sense on this hobby lol... 

@capetocuba I am going to meet you soon and rob all your juices 
Maybe I should trade you a hand built mech pipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Saline solution, salt water.. you don’t need to buy
> 
> Get some quality distilled water and add some quality salt
> I have been thinking about this salt thing too
> ...


 
about that hand build mech pipe, please explain in detail how you did the top switch part. everything else is a doddle, just not getting the top part description

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Saline solution, salt water.. you don’t need to buy
> 
> Get some quality distilled water and add some quality salt
> I have been thinking about this salt thing too
> ...


I made another 6 x 30ml today. I've been getting more adventurous. First net with banana, praying its close to what I want. Have more flavour from MTB on its way and another net finishing extracting tomorrow. Getting really interesting. I'm loving this diy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat (12/7/14)

That was mentioned in the thread there, someone explained why not such a good idea. ....Not worth the price difference. You'd pay about R30-something for the salt and the only sure enough distilled water would be lab grade, lab supplies. i just got some proper salt on Thursday. Not quite what i wanted, but better than using the chemical salt. It just says made from evaporated sea water. And the real thing, handmade sea salt from West Coast, Namibia,...great, for food, but who knows what contaminants might be there. Better just get injectable saline from the pharmacy. Not tested, but nor is stevia and sucralose tested, for vapour inhalation after being superheated. Sorry, i'm just thinking aloud.  That, and the money we spend, probably better than what we inhaled from cigarettes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (12/7/14)

@ET http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/mk-v0-1-magnetic-fire-button.332/
Ok, there are 2 metal rings, 1 large(Outside, and 1 small inner(nemisis magnet)

The magnet is sitting on the battery negative, the flat side of the battery.

these nemi magnets can move around. 

The negative wire returning from the atomizer makes contact with the large outside ring. Making the ring like a negative pole? lol I'm not an electrician by any means  
any way, the battery is insulater from the large outer ring by its own coating. so with the magnets dead centre there is no fire.
But as you slide the magnets and they connect the outer ring, bzzztttt away we go ;D 

@Cat I will get some at a pharmacy then  Thanks for the advice 

@capetocuba you are naturally extracting banana flavour? wow !!  I will taste test ;P


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @ET http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/mk-v0-1-magnetic-fire-button.332/
> Ok, there are 2 metal rings, 1 large(Outside, and 1 small inner(nemisis magnet)
> 
> The magnet is sitting on the battery negative, the flat side of the battery.
> ...


I've read you cannot extract fruit. I've only extracted tobacco and vanilla so far. Coffee next one to try.


----------



## MarkK (12/7/14)

Are you using alcohol or just plain PG?
And only cold extractions? 
We could take this pm if you don’t want to share too much  I have one or 2 tips for my nearest and dearest 

I have 4 jars of vodka with various fruits in each... the smell coming from them makes me scared... Paint stripper, although I think I should try boil off the alcohol and see if I'm left with any kind of usable product, maybe at 1 or 2 ml of fresh alcohol back in ? haha I love DIY 2 
I also want to do a coffee bean extract but I want to try with 90% pure alcohol, should be a real strong coffee flavour  full bodied roast? Nom nom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

thanks mark, nifty idea that

and started my own journey today in the naturally extracted direction, giving the vanilla pods in pg thing a go. even made a little wire hanger for it so it;s hanging in a an old cupboard between some shirts, might as well, will be there for a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Are you using alcohol or just plain PG?
> And only cold extractions?
> We could take this pm if you don’t want to share too much  I have one or 2 tips for my nearest and dearest
> 
> ...


Cold extractions only with PG so far. Did quite a bit of scouting and asked lots of questions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (12/7/14)

I'm excited for alcohol, it might give us the flavour strengths we are looking for in concentrates  you just have to get rid of it before sale! Pre steeping is essential! proper loving steep if you know what i mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (13/7/14)

i have some special herb in PG with vodka...but i'm worried about how i'm going to get off the alcohol... :S no, that sounds wrong, i mean how to get the alcohol off.

what jars are you guys using? i couldn't find suitable clamp lid jars, glass lids, then i found that Mr P Home has them. i bought 4, and washed one, then when i was shaking vodka in it to sterilise it, vodka sprayed around - the damn lid didn't seal. So i used two rubber seals on one jar. Not so good. So today i put the Boxer+PG in a Black Cat jar; the lid seems to seal fine.

btw, i got that Dischem/Clicks Lifestyle Stevia. It says no additives, anti-caking etc. Very fine powder. Put some in a 30 ml bottle with PG, shook it, put in hot water bath, shook it...it dissolved but still some particles, seems that when it's warm they dissolve, but they come back when it cools down. So i suppose that's the limit. iow, as good as it gets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/7/14)

remember the sweetener just like normal sugar will have a saturation point where you can only dissolve X amount in the liquid before the rest just lies at the bottom

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

ET said:


> thanks mark, nifty idea that
> 
> and started my own journey today in the naturally extracted direction, giving the vanilla pods in pg thing a go. even made a little wire hanger for it so it;s hanging in a an old cupboard between some shirts, might as well, will be there for a while
> 
> View attachment 8004


When I first looked at the picture it looked like mercury in the tube. You made optical illusion without knowing it.....or did you


----------



## ET (15/7/14)

naw, blame the cameras flash for that. 

ok. popped by the nearest pharmacy today and got me some saline solution, dirt cheap, only 8 mangoes for a 15ml bottle. will try a drop or two in a few sample juices to see if it makes a noticable difference. so far it's made this one orange flavoured juice a little smoother, less harsh. further testing will be done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (15/7/14)

Ohh!great! i haven't got to it yet. a bottle? ...probably the safest,purest thing we put in our juice.


----------



## capetocuba (21/9/14)

Been busy today ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/14)

What's new on the list @capetocuba ?


----------



## capetocuba (21/9/14)

Haha. I made 2 each of the following. Gambit clone MK2, Strawnilla MK1, new take on RY4, Blueberry Waffles, cinnamon roll & pear and lastly Raz Cup (a new nicoticket flavour). Letting them steep for between 4 - 8 weeks and will vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/14)

Lol, lots going on there! Interesting flavors! Good luck bro! Hope it turns out really well! Please keep us posted


----------



## capetocuba (21/9/14)

Thanks mate. Except for Raz Cup, which is first time, the others I've been fine tuning. Hoping they are "Premium"


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/14)

Hope so too. Also hope you will start marketing them when you satisfied that they are 'premium' cos those flavors sound delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/9/14)

Ok so after nearly 2 months of steeping I have been vaping the whole day the following 2 in my Reos 

Strawnilla clone 1st try, this has turned out really well and would put it on par with some of the juice out there. The strawberry notes are too subtle though and have increased strawberry in MK1.

Caramel Popcorn, this is a real winner and have vaped it very happily all day. This recipe I will not touch for now!


----------



## kimbo (23/9/14)

@capetocuba 

Care to share the stawnilla one please


----------



## capetocuba (23/9/14)

kimbo said:


> @capetocuba
> 
> Care to share the stawnilla one please


Ok I have done a screenshot with first recipe (top one) which I am currently vaping. The bottom one I have tweaked it and also reduced nic to 6%.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (23/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ok I have done a screenshot with first recipe (top one) which I am currently vaping. The bottom one I have tweaked it and also reduced nic to 6%.


 
Thank you kind sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (23/9/14)

ooooh vanilla bean ice cream. sounds very nice


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/9/14)

2 months of steeping, I must say you have a lot of patience @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Limbo (24/9/14)

Mixed these yesterday. 





Tried them now (no steeping) and damn it's good. Can't wait for 2-3 weeks after proper steeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (24/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Mixed these yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work sir! My only suggestion is to label them some other way as that permanent marker comes off quick. I'm doing it on the cheap, I type on Word and print. Then use thick clear sellotape and wrap right around bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (24/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Good work sir! My only suggestion is to label them some other way as that permanent marker comes off quick. I'm doing it on the cheap, I type on Word and print. Then use thick clear sellotape and wrap right around bottle.


I've seen that happen on my Reo bottles .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## roben44 (13/11/15)

*Hello @ capetocuba Can you Give me the Recipe for the Nicoticket RAZ Cup ? *

*Im Really Thank you *

*Best Regards From Germany*


----------

